# S14 altezza tail lights.



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys,
I remember seeing a thread with S14 euro/altezza tail lights. Does anyone know where to find them? Thanks.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

SR20MAN said:


> Hey guys,
> I remember seeing a thread with S14 euro/altezza tail lights. Does anyone know where to find them? Thanks.


"Euro / Altezza"

Lol, here comes everybody !


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yuck .


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Don't do it...for the love of your Nissan...please don't do it....


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

I usually don't like euro/altezza but the one that were posted were completely clear and the euro set were blacked out. Like I said I'm really not a fan of these lights but the ones posted were really cool looking. I wanted the completely clear one if I repaint my car white, as clear lights+white car=awesome.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

If thats your opinion, then so be it.. i like the S14 tails JUST THE WAY THEY ARE.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

You gotta see the clear ones, just imagine all the color gone from the stock ones that's how they look. I think it was a australian tuner that made them and they were like 1500.00.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I have seen the clear ones, and the first thing it screams to me is "RICER"... expecially because no matter what bulb you put in them, they will either be hyperrice, white/yellow, or pinkish red.. (i have yet to see a true red red bulb when its inside of a clear lense.)


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Repaint your car first, then I'll give you the link to their site.  On a white car they will look nice.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm in the stage of repainting, link please.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm using my laptop at the moment and the link is bookmarked on my desktop computer. It crashed, but I'm working on it...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i personaly have alot more respect for the guys who tune their cars and leave the lights or find the OEM model that looks best (i.e. SE-L lights on B14's) any "tuner" lights on cars looks trashy..........they even look cheap on the alttezza!

also, i have nearly run into the back of so many god damn civics because 
A. the lights were not hooked up (no bulbs!)
B. hooked incorrectly......how? if you cant do that, get away from your car!
C. the red cover lens was so thick it blocked out all the light and at day nothing shines through!

i cant immagine clear lights with a red bulb (the red filter will decrease the light out put slightly) will be any better.


----------

